# Puntero/delantero



## Kraus

Da un mio errore nella discussione "Peste e corna" è nata questa domanda: "Cosa significa puntero in ambito calcistico?" Delantero dovrebbe voler dire "attaccante"; forse puntero si traduce in italiano con "fuoriclasse"? 

Grazie fin d'ora a quanti interverranno!


----------



## Silvia10975

Buongiorno!
Premettendo che di calcio capisco quanto di fisica nucleare, quindi mi limito a mettere qui 3 definizioni della R.A.E di *PUNTERO:*
* 5.     * m. y f._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_ y_ Col._ En las competencias de velocidad, persona que se halla en el primer puesto.*
6.     * m. y f._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Guat._,_ Perú_ y_ Ur._ En algunos deportes, *delantero*      (‖ jugador que forma parte de la línea delantera).
* 7.     * m. y f._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Guat._ y_ Perú._ En el fútbol, delantero que se desempeña en los laterales.
Ecco, qualcuno sa come si chiamano questi giocatori in italiano??
Spero di non essere stata inutile, poverina.
Silvia.


----------



## Kraus

Grazie mille Silvia!  Forse queste definizioni sono proprio quello che ci voleva; leggendo la 7°, a questo punto, mi chiedo: ma questo puntero non sarà mica l'ala?


----------



## Silvia10975

Siccome non mi fido delle mie conoscenze calcistiche, ho fatto di nuovo ricorso al dizionario, Garzanti stavolta:
*6* nel calcio e in altri giochi di squadra, l'attaccante che opera all'estremità destra o sinistra.
Sì, è l'ala!!


----------



## Kraus

La cosa strana è che il Dizionario Tam lo traduce "fuoriclasse".


----------



## Silvia10975

È in effetti un'altra delle opzioni del dizionario. C'è da dire che, come hai visto, mi sono riferita alle accezioni della parola che riguardano alcune zone del Sud America, visto che il creatore del thread da cui è nato questo è appunto cileno. Le altre si riferiscono appunto a una persona che si stacca dal gruppo per qualsiasi tipo di attività, migliore di altri, quindi un fuoriclasse. Credo che si tratti delle solite differenze di significato che si incontrano per alcune parole se usate in America latina o in Spagna. Che ne pensi?


----------



## freakit

Io sapevo che delantero era l'attaccante generico, puntero il centroavanti, cioè colui che è sempre l'ultimo giocatore davanti a tutti, quello che dovrebbe fare gol.


----------



## Cristina.

Kraus said:


> La cosa strana è che il Dizionario Tam lo traduce "fuoriclasse".


fuoriclasse :* as* (sing), puntero (sing)
un fuoriclasse del ciclismo: un as del ciclismo

Un ciclista puntero (= destacado,sobresaliente), puede que se use en Hispanoamérica. Aquí no sé cómo se diría, quizá "excepcional, fuera de serie".


In spagnolo "puntero" sarebbe "destacado, sobresaliente" , non un "puntero = delantero"
Con el significado de "as" (referido a personas) no se usa nada en España, sí con respecto a cosas (una actividad puntera, situación puntera, empresa puntera en el sector,país puntero, etc).

"Centravanti" magari si traduce con "delantero centro", vero?
Boh, ora ho trovato anche Centrattacco.
Di solito è il '9'( il canonniere della squadra), e attaccante lo sono anche il 10 e il 11.
Questo certamente lo sa meglio Schenker.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Io parlo Spagnolo ma non parlo italiano. Tuttavia vono da tratare di rosolvere il tema.

*CICLISMO*: *Ciclista puntero*, que va alla ponta, avanti, alla testa della carrera en un momento determinado (nella ponta?). Chi é primo en certa parte di una etapa. Líder en un momento della competenza. 

*CALCIO* *(FUTBOL): Posizione di un giogatore nell campo. *Avanti*. *Delantero*. a). *Oggi é un giocatore che tatticamente é solitario nell attacco*. *É un delantero en punta*. b). *Nell passato era un giogatore di attacco, ma instalato sobra il flanco diritto o sinistro. 


*SANDRO AMANCIO*


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, ma nello spagnolo che si parla in Spagna non si dice "ciclista puntero".
Come sospettavo... si dice in America Latina.
Non ne sono sicura, ma credo che in Spagna si dica "delantero centro" oppure "delantero punta" (non so la differenza tra i due, creo si dica piuttosto "delantero centro")


----------



## Sandro Amancio

Querida Cristina:

El tema original se va ampliando. Veamos:

*1. Puntero*. Denominación que se le da a un deportista que encabeza una competencia, sea ciclista, atleta, golfista, etc. En especial, se refiere a un competidor que marcha primero que los demás. Por ejemplo, en una maratón. Equivale al *líder* de una carrera, al que va en *la punta *o en la* cabeza*.

*Puntero* también era la designación que se hacía de un futbolista que jugaba en la línea de ataque (o delantera) y lo hacía por uno de los dos extremo: derecho o izquierdo. Este concepto está futbolisticamente pasado de moda, pues los equipos de fútbol ya no acostumbran a jugar con *punteros (*también se les llamada* aleros, alas *o* extremos)*. Ahora lo hacen con uno o dos delanteros o atacantes.

*2.* *Delantero*. Dìcese del futbolista que juega adelante, es decir, que tiene esa función y localizaciòn dentro del campo. 

*3.* *Centro delantero*. Hace ya por lo menos ochenta años, los equipos de fútbol empleaban una línea de ataque conformada regularmente por cinco (5) jugadores, llamados *delanteros*. Desde luego, el *centro delantero* era exactamente el jugador que ocupaba* la posición del centro*. A la izquierda tenía a dos (2) compañeros de ataque y a la derecha tenía otros dos (2). Acostumbraba a llevar el número 9 en su camiseta. Era el jugador llamado a hacer más goles. Hoy las cosas han cambiado fundamentalmente. Los equipos prefieren no arriesgar tanto y reforzarse defensivamente. Entonces, la figura del *centro delantero *y de los *punteros* está prácticamente desaparecida. Ahora se juega con uno y máximo con dos delanteros. Por si deseas mayor ilustración, estoy a tus órdenes. Saludos.

*SANDRO*


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie per la tua esauriente spiegazione, ti ringrazio, ne avevo bisogno .
Non ho la minima idea di calcio.
Mi suona che da queste parti si dica "delantero centro". "Centro delantero" deve essere usato in America Latina.
Sono sicura che in Spagna non ho mai sentito "puntero" parlando di calcio o di qualsiasi sport. Se c'è qualche spagnolo che dica il contrario...


----------



## reys

Cristina. said:


> Grazie per la tua esauriente spiegazione, ti ringrazio, ne avevo bisogno .
> Non ho la minima idea di calcio.
> Mi suona che da queste parti si dica "delantero centro". "Centro delantero" deve essere usato in America Latina.
> Sono sicura che in Spagna non ho mai sentito "puntero" parlando di calcio o di qualsiasi sport. Se c'è qualche spagnolo che dica il contrario...



Ciao Cristina! Ti confermo che qui certamente si conosce come _"Centro Delantero"_. Ma se un giocatore attaccante si trova nel fianco diritto o sinistro, allora si chiama _"Extremo"_ (derecho o izquierdo).  

Saluti!


----------



## reys

A proposito, anche _Puntero_ qui si riferisce alla squadra che è in testa in un torneo.  Dipenderà del tuo contesto.

Saluti!


----------



## Cristina.

*Extremo*.
Ah, ecco. In Spagna si dice anche "extremo izquierdo" e "extremo derecho" (10 e 11), mentre il 9 sarebbe il centravanti.

A proposito, non mi servirà per niente, semplicemente per curiosità, si dice di più centravanti o centrattacco? Credo sia centravanti.


----------



## freakit

In Italia si possono usare entrambe, ma centravanti è più utilizzato. Ma si potrebbe usare anche "prima punta" (il numero 9);  "seconda punta" (in genere il 10).


----------

